# CMSC 12 th annual Rabbit Hunt



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm going to see if we can make it up that way with my boy and our hound. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

walking out the door now.. see you in 20 min!


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Well........how did it go?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Great turnout and nice weather. Food went down well We ate 32 Dozen eggs. 25 Lbs of sausage, 7 Hams 10 pounds of flour made into biscuits with 5 gallons of sausage gravy. 14 pounds of pancake flour. 10 boxes of crackers. Two roasters of chilly, one of bean soup and one rabbit stew. Around 180 hunters. Two went home with new guns and one with $120 Cash. We had enough door prizes for everyone. Thanks to all that came Dan


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for having it Dan.
Great time as usual. 
The grandson and I both got a rabbit each and then took the dogs home.
The crust cut them up pretty good , but they'll heal.
See you next year !


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow.....those are some unbelievable numbers. What a great turnout Danny. I should of expectaded that though. You guys at CMSC know how to plan great events. How did the fur buying go?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

For got about the 110 pounds of spuds. Everything went well except the fur buying. Don't Know what to thingk about the buyer but he was not there to buy fur bad mouthed everyones fur and left with mabee half a dozen pelts. Felt bad for Jim he had no idea what was going on Dan


----------

